
GNUkey: An open source hardware GnuPG and U2F token - kasbah
https://kitspace.org/boards/gitlab.com/erigas/gnukey/
======
ncmncm
This seems pretty similar to the much smaller Tomu.im . It might even be
running the same u2f code.

